# First button.



## loserx69 (Apr 18, 2010)

Than you Lazersteve! This was made with appr. 600g of fingers in the ap method and appr. 250g of mixed pins in the cell. Hopefully my prospects pan out and I can make a couple of ounces and refine per Harold's method. Lastly thanks to everybody whos posted their wisdom on this forum.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 18, 2010)

Great first button!

Keep up the good work.

You can practice the poor man's AR technique by dissolving the button again and using SMB to precipitate it. Not only will you learn another refining technique, you will increase the purity of your button at the same time!

Steve


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 19, 2010)

It's beautiful!

Good job!

philddreamer.


----------



## loserx69 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all!!


----------

